# Schatten auf weißem Objekt entfernen



## EiKi (13. März 2010)

Hallo an alle. Ich bin Neuling bei Photoshop und brauche Hilfestellungen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich am Besten die Schatten auf dem Schrank reduziere oder weg bekomme, die durch das künstliche Licht beim Fotografieren entstanden sind? Vielen Dank schon einmal...


----------



## Jellysheep (13. März 2010)

Ich würde den Schatten mit weicher Kante auswählen und dann einen Verlauf von durchsichtig nach leicht gelb darüber legen, so wie das Licht scheint. 
Evtl. kannst du auch von dem Schrank rechts vom Schatten etwas darüber "stempeln".


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2010)

Hi,
wo Licht ist ist auch Schatten. Und ich muß dir ganz ehrlcih sagen das ich da keine Schatten erkennen kann die sich nicht durch die vorhanden Lichtquellen (die zwei Lampen an der Decke) erklären würden.
Also sei vorsichtig mit dem Entfernen da sonst die Szene einen unrealistischen Charakter bekommt.
Ansonsten ist eigentlich die beste Methode mit einem Verlauf dagegenzusteuern (wie Jelly schon sagte). Setze bei der Ebene dann noch einen Ebeneneffekt ein. Da könntest du z.B die Ebene auf Abwedeln stellen und dann mit der Deckkraft die Intensivität steuern.

Viele Grüße


----------



## EiKi (13. März 2010)

Ich wollte den Schrank freistellen, damit sieht man die Lichtquellen nicht mehr.


----------



## Jellysheep (13. März 2010)

Du kannst auch den Schrank abschneiden, kurz bevor der Schatten aufhört. Dann bemerkt man den Schatten nicht.


----------



## EiKi (13. März 2010)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten. Welchen Bereich wähle ich denn am Besten aus, um den Verlauf darüber zu legen?


----------



## EiKi (13. März 2010)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst auch den Schrank abschneiden, kurz bevor der Schatten aufhört. Dann bemerkt man den Schatten nicht.



Die Schatten sind ja auch links im Schrank bei der Schräge.


----------



## Jellysheep (13. März 2010)

EiKi hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Bereich wähle ich denn am Besten aus, um den Verlauf darüber zu legen?


Am besten so:



Mit dem Schatten hast du Recht, das habe ich übersehen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. März 2010)

EiKi hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte den Schrank freistellen, damit sieht man die Lichtquellen nicht mehr.



Dann bleibt viel Schatten und wenig Licht. In diesem Fall würde ich eher das Licht retuschieren als den Schatten.

Alex

Nachtrag: Und heller würde ich das ganze auch noch machen. Siehe Anhang (typischer 5 Minutenpfusch meinerseits).


----------

